# Dainty Tree Frog



## DennisS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all,
had a regular customer come into the shop yesterday with a present for me, a Dainty tree frog or Bannana Box frog. So far the only info i can find is what it is. Does anyone keep these and what do i need to do to look after it properly. Are they the same to look after as Green tree frogs?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Dennis, 

Dainties are fairly easy to keep in captivity. Living in South Australia you would probably need to give it heating and not let the enclosure get too dry. 

They can be finicky eaters and prefer small crickets and flies. I wouldn't handle them too much like Green Tree Frogs as they can get stressed easily and need somewhere to hide in the enclosure. 

But with the right set up they are pretty straight forward to keep. Is the frog captive bred or a wild frog? If you keep other frogs I'd definately keep it quarantined for a few months, there seems to be some viruses/illnesses cropping up lately in South Australia.

Hope that helps,

Aaron


----------

